# GWM5610 Aged metal bezel and bracelet mod.



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi guys, bought an aged metal bezel and bracelet from eBay for my GWM5610. I think it looks pretty cool.

Nice alternative to my shiny silver metal square at a fraction of the cost.

Pics below...


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Pics attached this time...


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Very nice! May i ask how much? Are there any for dw-5600e models? And can you buy the bezel only?


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

kcohS-G said:


> Very nice! May i ask how much? Are there any for dw-5600e models? And can you buy the bezel only?


It cost £100 plus £5 p&p. They do versions for the DW5600 and you can get the bezel separately for £55.

Not sure if other sellers produce the same, I believe the guy makes them himself. Seller is on eBay called gshockcustom.

Hope that didn't breach any rules posting this information...


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Somebody jump out and yell IP infringement pls.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

I just checked out his store. He has some pretty nice stuff.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

£100 ? damn.
over here locally we have a seller with an aged copper set...a little over £40.
pretty cool, just the clasp doesnt press shut, needing to press the side buttons to close it too.

i believe that ebay seller is just re-selling, as i have seen similar aged sets too.


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Hi guys, bought an aged metal bezel and bracelet from eBay for my GWM5610. I think it looks pretty cool.
> 
> Nice alternative to my shiny silver metal square at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> Pics below...


Where did you buy? 
newpanjang on Instagram?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Pics attached this time...


Nice one. I was thinking about getting this actually.


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

Everdying said:


> £100 ? damn.
> over here locally we have a seller with an aged copper set...a little over £40.
> pretty cool, just the clasp doesnt press shut, needing to press the side buttons to close it too.
> 
> ...


I think you may be right.

How would someone in the UK go about buying the above directly?


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Everdying said:


> i believe that ebay seller is just re-selling, as i have seen similar aged sets too.


Yep, it is a middle man, that's obvious. Simply shifting things from Asia or so.
But a good and honest seller. I' ve some stuff from him.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Cool, I'm in the UK too...who is the seller you use? The price you paid is significantly more attractive...


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

looks great! Even if not original, parts looks beautifully refinished!


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah I've been following this seller's stuff for a while. He does the stainless steel, black, blue, gold, rainbow and aged finish. All look really impressive. I bought a cheap donor GWM5600 off ebay for this purpose.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/gshockcu...bQ0AAOSwqKNcRg~6&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

AstroAtlantique said:


> looks great! Even if not original, parts looks beautifully refinished!


Thanks, I'm happy with it. Was happier before knowing it could be obtained significantly cheaper, albeit I did only check traditional outlets...


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Found the same as what I bought on AliExpress for £70. Shiny versions can be had for £60 for basically all varieties of non metal squares. Bit miffed but you live and learn. Think I'll get another 5610 and go black metal. Bash it around a bit then I'll have a nice alternative to Casio's latest beautiful worn square.


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

Got a link?


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

ET8341 said:


> Got a link?


For some reason struggling to post link...

For normal metal bands go on AliExpress site and search g shock metal or 5600 metal

The aged one was harder to find...I'll work out what I searched on and post shortly.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

The aged one is sold by the following vendor...

MFG WatchAccessories store

See link image... App for WUS is horrible...


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

For some reason, links for Ali Express get blocked. Had this discussion with a mod a while ago and apparently it's still FUBAR'd. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Did my dw5600


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Dan GSR said:


> Did my dw5600
> 
> View attachment 14197567


Looks good. Is the bit where the strap attaches to the watch metal or resin on yours. Mines resin which makes it sit more like the B5000 but I'd prefer metal as i think the resin is a point of failure. However, they state the resin attachment is an upgrade...

Trying to get hold of black but without the resin attachment (ie the original) but there's a language barrier in asking sellers the question.


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Resin


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ET8341 said:


> I think you may be right.
> 
> How would someone in the UK go about buying the above directly?


in the UK...not sure.
but getting it shipped via EMS from here to UK would probably cost about £15...so u are looking at a total of close to £60.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

FWIW anyone looking for these (or similar) on AliExpress, searching 'g shock strap' is the best way. Then scroll, scroll, scroll, etc. Their search function really sucks.

Here's one listing :: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/316...etal-strap-case-GW-5000-5035/33008215808.html In some photos you can see where they blurred out the text engraved on the bezel face.

I'm not positive how the bands attach....they look like they attach without the resin piece, but then there's the picture labeled 'upgrade design (original interface)' - I'm not sure if that pic is the upgraded version, or the original version. I *think* that pic is the new "improved" version, as this seller has it spelled out better :: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/sta...00-5035-GW-M5610-watch-strap/32967037004.html

There are other sellers selling the same (or similar) products, you can see them on the left side of the page if you're on a computer. The clasps are different, the one I linked to above has a milled clasp, some of the others are stamped.


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

dgaddis said:


> FWIW anyone looking for these (or similar) on AliExpress, searching 'g shock strap' is the best way. Then scroll, scroll, scroll, etc. Their search function really sucks.
> 
> Here's one listing :: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/316...etal-strap-case-GW-5000-5035/33008215808.html In some photos you can see where they blurred out the text engraved on the bezel face.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

dgaddis said:


> FWIW anyone looking for these (or similar) on AliExpress, searching 'g shock strap' is the best way. Then scroll, scroll, scroll, etc. Their search function really sucks.
> 
> Here's one listing :: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/316...etal-strap-case-GW-5000-5035/33008215808.html In some photos you can see where they blurred out the text engraved on the bezel face.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this; I wasn't having much luck.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

FWIW The MGF seller stated when I asked them that their bands are all metal, i.e. without the resin attachment. The resin attachment apparently being an upgrade according to other sellers.

If I was 100% certain nothing had been lost in translation then that is who I would order from. Fancy the black...if you order please update re what you get...


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

I ordered a black bezel (no band) from "China-Ktemen-watchband Store" (first link I posted earlier). I'll report back when I get it. I don't even have the watch yet LOL, it's coming in today though. 

Any thoughts as to why the resin attachment is better for the metal bands? I would think all-metal is better...


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

dgaddis said:


> Any thoughts as to why the resin attachment is better for the metal bands? I would think all-metal is better...


 Curious myself. Also, pics of both types would help.


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Dan GSR said:


> Did my dw5600
> 
> View attachment 14197567


Is that from Aliexpress? Looks awesome


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Andy-S said:


> dgaddis said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts as to why the resin attachment is better for the metal bands? I would think all-metal is better...
> ...


I agree all metal would be better, certainly more robust. The resin version sticks out more like the b5000 whereas the all metal hangs down like a normal metal bracelet if that makes sense. I personally dislike this aspect of the b5000 so all metal is better on all counts.


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Is that from Aliexpress? Looks awesome


Yes


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah does look good. Have you worn through the gold coating yet?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> I agree all metal would be better, certainly more robust. The resin version sticks out more like the b5000 whereas the all metal hangs down like a normal metal bracelet if that makes sense. I personally dislike this aspect of the b5000 so all metal is better on all counts.


I was wondering about this. One possible reason the resin end-link is an upgrade is that if you put stress on the all-metal one then you would chew up the lugholes/lugs in the body of the watch itself, which is only resin? Whereas the resin endlinks would allow for a bit of flex.

I'd love to see both side-on if they sit differently, because I have a broad flat wrist, and the stock band slopes marginally too steeply for me.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

ED209 said:


> FlyGuyMyEye said:
> 
> 
> > I agree all metal would be better, certainly more robust. The resin version sticks out more like the b5000 whereas the all metal hangs down like a normal metal bracelet if that makes sense. I personally dislike this aspect of the b5000 so all metal is better on all counts.
> ...


If you look through the site you can compare the two. I don't think it would wear the resin away on the all metal as the only thing touching really would be the pins in the hole, which is the same for the normal resin strap and the all metal.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Update on my black bezel:

Ordered 6/3
Shipped 6/5
Arrived in the US on 6/7

Now it's the 10th, and it's still sitting with Customs.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

dgaddis said:


> Update on my black bezel:
> 
> Ordered 6/3
> Shipped 6/5
> ...


Did you order from Ali? Standard shipping?


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

dgaddis said:


> Update on my black bezel:
> 
> Ordered 6/3
> Shipped 6/5
> ...


You've been waiting 4 months already?! Blimey.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

ET8341 said:


> You've been waiting 4 months already?! Blimey.


Those are month/day dates, so I've been waiting less than 10 days so far.

Yep, ordered from Ali, standard shipping. Ordered from here :: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33008215808.html


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

dgaddis said:


> Those are month/day dates, so I've been waiting less than 10 days so far.
> 
> Yep, ordered from Ali, standard shipping. Ordered from here :: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33008215808.html


I just ordered one in silver. I will post up pics when it arrives.


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

I'd be very interested to see how you both get on.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

dgaddis said:


> Update on my black bezel:
> 
> Ordered 6/3
> Shipped 6/5
> ...


Still in customs??


----------



## joelscott7 (Aug 7, 2012)

Took the plunge and ordered one tonight as well. Will see how it looks. Overall it is a cheap enough project that I think will look good, so worth the risk.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Ali is having a sale in 2 days. You can save at least $10 from what I am seeing. I hope some can post up some more pictures and help me decide if I should order more variations at the sale price.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Has anyone seen an aged black version?


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Has anyone seen an aged black version?


I've thought about getting one and attempting to do my own, starting with scotch pads and working my way up in abrassiveness.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Andy-S said:


> I've thought about getting one and attempting to do my own, starting with scotch pads and working my way up in abrassiveness.


I thought the same, but found that there is an aged version on ebay. The price is too high compared to what I see on Ali E. Surely there is one available there and I am just not seeing it.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

baczajka said:


> Still in customs??


Nope, cleared customs on the 12, went to NY, and is currently (the 14th) in Atlanta. I should have it Monday! My JaysAndKays adapters should be here Monday as well.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

5600 waiting for the makeover










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Bezel screws loose and ready to go. I like it. My set just hit customs!



T3C said:


> 5600 waiting for the makeover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Well, mine was in Atlanta (an hour-ish drive from here) on the 14th, so I assumed I'd have it in hand today, but I was wrong. It is however in town as of about 3:00, so I should have it tomorrow. The tracking info says "at place of delivery" which I assume means it's at the local post office.

Jays & Kays Adapters did come in today, and they're on, so just waiting on the bezel and my 5610 will be done!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Can someone with the resin end link post a wrist shot looking down the arm (elbow to hand) to show how the bracelet fits around the wrist?


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Resin end link shots


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Got my bezel in today, took about 60 seconds to swap it onto my GW-M5610.

I was really surprised it arrived in what I can only assume to be a counterfeit box.

The included driver is a nice touch, it's much better than the one in the photos on Aliexpress, and it fit the screws perfectly.

The bezel finish is glossy everywhere except the top surface which has a brushed finish. Fit and finish is pretty much perfect, I can't find any faults. Buttons and screws and the screen and everything lined up just right. Text machining is super clean and crisp. Buttons are just as accessible as with the stock bezel. Doesn't add a lot of weight, which is great. I'll weigh it when I get home...in stock form, other than ~3/4" trimmed off the band, weighed 47g.

The Jays & Kays metal adapter finish matched the stock resin bezel perfectly. They don't match this one perfectly tho since they're a matte finish and the new bezel is glossy. But it's plenty close enough and looks fine.

The finish's long term durability is TBD obviously, but for now I'm stoked!

Pics ::


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I've had my aged silver for a bit now. Dare I say I much prefer it to my GMWB5000D-1 ...


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

The above 3 all look awesome! 

Got a link to your one 3-1-1? Love that module too.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Mine came from the UK guy on the bay. Has the resin endlink inserts. 
I think they consider them an upgrade/better because they do more resemble the real thing.


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

How much heavier are they over stock.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Badger18 said:


> How much heavier are they over stock.


Mine, stock (other than 3/4" trimmed off the band) was 47g.

Now, with Jays & Kay's adapters, a single pass NATO that's been shortened to fit me, and the metal bezel it's gained a bit and is 60g.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Resin end link shots


Looks workable to me. What is your wrist size?


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

My wrist size is about 7" but it's not a broad flat wrist, more rounded and deep if that makes sense...


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

We are talking about wrists here, aren't we?


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Maybe I’m a complete idiot...I have been all over the Aliexpress web site and cannot find the listings for the aged cases/bracelets...I can find the non-aged versions....but not the aged versions like in the OP’s pictures...does anyone have a link?

TIA


----------



## Stekino (Jul 12, 2018)

Can't post a link but I sent you a message

Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 7 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

MFG is the seller you are looking for on the aged versions. In a quick look, they are the ones selling them. Not sure if others have them or not.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Stekino said:


> Can't post a link but I sent you a message
> 
> Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 7 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Stekino said:


> Can't post a link but I sent you a message
> 
> Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 7 en utilisant Tapatalk


Would appreciate a message as well. I can't seem to find it either


----------



## Stekino (Jul 12, 2018)

Done !

Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 7 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

Looks great! Congratulations!


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

Stekino said:


> Done !
> 
> Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 7 en utilisant Tapatalk


Me too please, Stekino.


----------



## Stekino (Jul 12, 2018)

Done, maybe someone can post the link now ? 

Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 7 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Wouldn't these metal casings look great on a 5700 also? Here's hoping.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

just sharing some quick and dirty pics of the black metal bezel i bought recently for about $25.

claims to be made in japan...








no, that is not a screen protector...its the part around the square that is used...basically acts as a spacer should it be needed...to fill whatever minor gap there is between the bezel and LCD.
...and another set for between the sides of the bezel and case.








bezel itself is basically finished like on the B5000...and has a decent heft on it...


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

All this stuff looks pretty decent. Does anyone have the genuine Casio for direct comparison?


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

Double post.


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

What do you think of this?:

View attachment 14250145


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Everdying said:


> just sharing some quick and dirty pics of the black metal bezel i bought recently for about $25.
> 
> claims to be made in japan...
> View attachment 14249473
> ...


$25 is very inexpensive. Any additional pics?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

ET8341 said:


> What do you think of this?:
> 
> View attachment 14250145


Looks good to me. Is that the silver?

Get it installed and let's have a look.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

baczajka said:


> Looks good to me. Is that the silver?
> 
> Get it installed and let's have a look.


Dude, you're colorblind.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

dgaddis said:


> Dude, you're colorblind.


I am!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

baczajka said:


> $25 is very inexpensive. Any additional pics?


...and again...the finishing is pretty close to the original...
only the fonts are just a little bit different...and not as sharp...but for $25...

















so i have also just installed it...it now weighs a total of 95gms...an addition of 18gms over the resin bezel...


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Everdying, where did yours come from? Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

a local seller where I'm at in Malaysia...he also has the silver, blue and aged "copper" in stock.



Andy-S said:


> Everdying, where did yours come from? Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

Stekino said:


> Can't post a link but I sent you a message
> 
> Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 7 en utilisant Tapatalk


My finger is itching over the "buy now" button on the aged black from the U.K. eBay seller, I have looked on Aliexpress and can see everything, but an aged black set Looks like I am going to have to stump up that £100.

If I can have a link if anyone has found a black aged set for the GW-M5610.

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

VIA4321 said:


> My finger is itching over the "buy now" button on the aged black from the U.K. eBay seller, I have looked on Aliexpress and can see everything, but an aged black set Looks like I am going to have to stump up that £100.
> 
> If I can have a link if anyone has found a black aged set for the GW-M5610.
> 
> ...


Yes. This is needed. The UK seller's price is too high. Surely it can be had on Ali E.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

VIA4321 said:


> My finger is itching over the "buy now" button on the aged black from the U.K. eBay seller, I have looked on Aliexpress and can see everything, but an aged black set Looks like I am going to have to stump up that £100.
> 
> If I can have a link if anyone has found a black aged set for the GW-M5610.
> 
> ...


Yes. This is needed. The UK seller's price is too high. Surely it can be had on Ali E.


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

baczajka said:


> Looks good to me. Is that the silver?
> 
> Get it installed and let's have a look.


I don't have it. That photo is from the UK ebay seller's page.


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Pics attached this time...


Hi,
Can you confirm the colour you ordered from the eBay seller?

It looks too dark for silver, but the pictures of the "aged black" for sale on eBay look blacker.

I know it's early days, but how does it feel? It looks great, do you think the finish will remain good looking into the future? How's the fit?

I have a DW-D5600P-1JF as a donor and just want to make sure that the £100 cost isn't better off spent.

I really like the idea of a full metal G, but hate how shiny the original editions look, I certainly cannot justify the cost of the aged version due to drop on.

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

VIA4321 said:


> FlyGuyMyEye said:
> 
> 
> > Pics attached this time...
> ...


Hi, I can confirm it's the aged silver I bought from the eBay chap. Wears really well, probably my most worn watch and I have a silver b5000 and a MTG g1000 1aer. Much prefer the 5610. Tbf I probably preferred the resin 5610 to my other watches also.

Only thing that bothers me is that resin link aspect, on Ali express it looks like they've changed back to metal with one of those pins you can move with your finger.

The aged ones have been seen on alia express but you're still talking£70 and a long wait... hope that helps.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

In terms of how it will wear, it's ok, not really had it rough though. I expect if you went for it you could scratch the coating off but I can't see that ever being an issue as I tend to wear a gw810 for such situations.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Hi, I can confirm it's the aged silver I bought from the eBay chap. Wears really well, probably my most worn watch and I have a silver b5000 and a MTG g1000 1aer. Much prefer the 5610. Tbf I probably preferred the resin 5610 to my other watches also.
> 
> Only thing that bothers me is that resin link aspect, on Ali express it looks like they've changed back to metal with one of those pins you can move with your finger.
> 
> The aged ones have been seen on alia express but you're still talking£70 and a long wait... hope that helps.


What don't you like about the resin end link?


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

baczajka said:


> FlyGuyMyEye said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I can confirm it's the aged silver I bought from the eBay chap. Wears really well, probably my most worn watch and I have a silver b5000 and a MTG g1000 1aer. Much prefer the 5610. Tbf I probably preferred the resin 5610 to my other watches also.
> ...


Just think it's an unnecessary point of failure that metal would have avoided.


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> In terms of how it will wear, it's ok, not really had it rough though. I expect if you went for it you could scratch the coating off but I can't see that ever being an issue as I tend to wear a gw810 for such situations.


Thanks for all the info, I have placed the order and will post the pics. of the finished item as soon as I can.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

I messaged the one of the aged/retro bezel and bracelet manufacturers (MFG) to ask about a black version. They said they would send the request to the factory. Maybe an aged black version is in the future.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

baczajka said:


> I messaged the one of the aged/retro bezel and bracelet manufacturers (MFG) to ask about a black version. They said they would send the request to the factory. Maybe an aged black version is in the future.


I've ordered a plain black one to go on a different 5610. Don't expect the finishing to be that robust so it should soon take on a naturally aged look.

Could probably speed it along with some strategic rubbing too...


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Could probably speed it along with some strategic rubbing too...


Takes me back to my teenage years.


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

Same eBay seller now stocks a matt black metal bezel and matching strap keeper.
Very, very nice.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

It's here:








Nicely packaged, included tools ok, turned out as the spring bar tool was smaller than my trusty Bergeon it was better suited to the small gaps for the links.








Bezel goes on like butter, a tight, but not overly tight fit, the strap was a bit more time consuming and slightly frustrating fit. I developed a knack to remove/replace the small spring bars that hold the links together. Incidentally the strap as provided is huge! I removed 4 links for my 7" wrist.









The finished item - very pleased, although a pricey mod, the quality is very good for aftermarket goods. The strap is hairy wrist friendly, doesn't pull on too many hairs as you put it on.
With the donor DW-D5600P-1JF and metal set the complete cost would be circa £200, far cheaper than Casio's own aged square due out soon.
I like it a lot, I can now safely wear a metal watch without worrying too much about the finish rubbing off/wearing/scuffing as it looks like that to start off with!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

VIA4321 said:


> It's here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Wish I'd seen that one!


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Very nice. Wish I'd seen that one!


Only just become available and apart from our mutual eBay supplier I couldn't find the aged black anywhere despite hours of trawling through Aliexpress etc.

Thanks for your advice, it tipped me over the edge to buy it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

VIA4321 said:


> FlyGuyMyEye said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Wish I'd seen that one!
> ...


No worries. Feeling a bit green with envy though...

I couldn't see a 5610 version of the aged black when I looked after seeing your post so feel a touch better. Enjoy, I think it looks awesome.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

VIA4321 said:


> Only just become available and apart from our mutual eBay supplier I couldn't find the aged black anywhere despite hours of trawling through Aliexpress etc.
> 
> Thanks for your advice, it tipped me over the edge to buy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It has to be somewhere on Ali, but I sure have not seen it.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

The counterfeit box sucks. Mine came in one too.


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

dgaddis said:


> The counterfeit box sucks. Mine came in one too.


Fortunately I don't intend to wear the box and had I not known last year was G-shocks 35th anniversary I would have guessed it was the accessory manufacturer's anniversary not Casio/G-shock's.
Neither Casio nor G-shock appears on the packaging.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

VIA4321 said:


> Fortunately I don't intend to wear the box and had I not known last year was G-shocks 35th anniversary I would have guessed it was the accessory manufacturer's anniversary not Casio/G-shock's.
> Neither Casio nor G-shock appears on the packaging.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It may not have said Casio or G Shock, but I think the intent was to make people think it was a genuine Casio product. Mine was a "better" rip off of Casio's IP, it looked more like something you'd expect from Casio/G Shock. Mine was a straight up 35th anniversary G Shock logo, well, an attempt at one anyways. The outer ring isn't centered, the stars in the outer ring aren't aligned with the ring perfectly, the sizing of the various stars isn't quite right.

My box:








Actual logo from the G Shock site:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm in the intellectual property sector and this is the kind of stuff corporations sue others for...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

dgaddis said:


> It may not have said Casio or G Shock, but I think the intent was to make people think it was a genuine Casio product. Mine was a "better" rip off of Casio's IP, it looked more like something you'd expect from Casio/G Shock. Mine was a straight up 35th anniversary G Shock logo, well, an attempt at one anyways. The outer ring isn't centered, the stars in the outer ring aren't aligned with the ring perfectly, the sizing of the various stars isn't quite right.
> 
> My box:
> View attachment 14261201
> ...


I would never have thought the Chinese capable of such plagiarism! Never have I seen them copy a thing 
At least they did a fair job of copying the logos on the actual product.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WirelessAndy (Apr 4, 2007)

Do these aged metal cases and straps fit the GMW-B5000 models? Or wrong fit?


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I'm in the intellectual property sector and this is the kind of stuff corporations sue others for...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Never have understood how China seems to support all the businesses that are making a living out of stealing a brand's identity and products from fake Supreme stores to copying phones, cars anything really.
If that was anywhere else surely there would be legal action.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

WirelessAndy said:


> Do these aged metal cases and straps fit the GMW-B5000 models? Or wrong fit?


I don't think so, I seem to recall some of the vendors on Aliexpress advertised bezels for the GMW models.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I'm in the intellectual property sector and this is the kind of stuff corporations sue others for...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hopefully not before I order enough parts to make every conceivable variation of metal 5600!!!!


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

I wonder if anyone tried this with a GW-5000, seeing as they also sell kits for them.... I am tempted to do it, even though it may be considered sacrilege.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

T3C said:


> 5600 waiting for the makeover
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah, that's cool.


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

VIA4321 said:


> Never have understood how China seems to support all the businesses that are making a living out of stealing a brand's identity and products from fake Supreme stores to copying phones, cars anything really.
> If that was anywhere else surely there would be legal action.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If their own government don't care, then who's gonna stop them?


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

First full day of wear:-








Really pleased, very comfortable, more easily worn than the same watch on a leather nato strap as it's lower profile and weight isn't vastly different to before.
Keep catching myself looking at it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

VIA4321 said:


> First full day of wear:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dare I say this looks just as good as Casios version at 5x the cost...

I actually prefer my modded 5610 to the more expensive b5000...


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Public service announcement: I would steer clear of the coated ones unless you don't mind developing your own "aged" look quickly. Took delivery today of the blue one from the UK fellow on the bay and its already starting to wear off in the clip area where it experiences some metal/metal friction. And thats just from taking it out of the box and manipulating it for purposes of sizing. I may just toss it in the stone washer to get it over with.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Hi, I can confirm it's the aged silver I bought from the eBay chap. Wears really well, probably my most worn watch and I have a silver b5000 and a MTG g1000 1aer. Much prefer the 5610. Tbf I probably preferred the resin 5610 to my other watches also.
> 
> Only thing that bothers me is that resin link aspect, on Ali express it looks like they've changed back to metal with one of those pins you can move with your finger.
> 
> The aged ones have been seen on alia express but you're still talking£70 and a long wait... hope that helps.


Fantastic collection! How does the mod bracelet compare to the b5000? Is it much lighter? 
I also have the b5000d (love it) and was about to buy the all metal black (b5000gd), but decided to go the mod route instead. I was thinking of using the regular 5610 and a standard black kit from AliExpress.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

3-1-1 said:


> Public service announcement: I would steer clear of the coated ones unless you don't mind developing your own "aged" look quickly. Took delivery today of the blue one from the UK fellow on the bay and its already starting to wear off in the clip area where it experiences some metal/metal friction. And thats just from taking it out of the box and manipulating it for purposes of sizing. I may just toss it in the stone washer to get it over with.


That's disappointing, but makes sense


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> Public service announcement: I would steer clear of the coated ones unless you don't mind developing your own "aged" look quickly. Took delivery today of the blue one from the UK fellow on the bay and its already starting to wear off in the clip area where it experiences some metal/metal friction. And thats just from taking it out of the box and manipulating it for purposes of sizing. I may just toss it in the stone washer to get it over with.


That's annoying, I'd send it back for a replacement/refund if it were mine.
This is exactly why I preferred the "worn" look as I suspected even a small scuff or scratch on the shiny version would drive me mad.
The seller has been very quick to respond to any email I have sent, whether he is as good when it is asking for a refund/replacement remains to be seen, but I'd definitely try.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

babyivan said:


> FlyGuyMyEye said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I can confirm it's the aged silver I bought from the eBay chap. Wears really well, probably my most worn watch and I have a silver b5000 and a MTG g1000 1aer. Much prefer the 5610. Tbf I probably preferred the resin 5610 to my other watches also.
> ...


No noticeable difference between the b5000 and modded 5610 in terms of comfort. There's an intangible sense the b5000 is higher quality I guess, but i prefer the more subdued 5610. I tend to use the b5000 more as a work watch and the 5610 when casual. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> babyivan said:
> 
> 
> > FlyGuyMyEye said:
> ...


hh


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

So here is the blue ...
You can see after sizing and only one day's wear its already proved to be a very thin coating. 
Its in the likely to occur spots, but still ... its only one day. Nice otherwise though.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Am I wrong to assume that these bezels should fit my G-5600E?


----------



## cbinvb (Feb 21, 2018)

Can someone please send me a link to the aged black set?


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

cbinvb said:


> Can someone please send me a link to the aged black set?


Pm sent.
Any problems pm me back

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cbinvb (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks so much, how's the finish holding up on the "aged" cases. Anyone?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Can anyone with the black or gold versions comment on the durability of the coating one those?



3-1-1 said:


> Public service announcement: I would steer clear of the coated ones unless you don't mind developing your own "aged" look quickly. Took delivery today of the blue one from the UK fellow on the bay and its already starting to wear off in the clip area where it experiences some metal/metal friction. And thats just from taking it out of the box and manipulating it for purposes of sizing. I may just toss it in the stone washer to get it over with.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

My silver set showed up today. Ordered on 6/10 and received on 6/28. Purchased from zhuolei watchband accessories store. I am very pleased. For $121 ($45 for the DW55600E and $76 for the bezel/bracelet set) my need for an all metal 5600 has been met. I have a blue bezel on the way to do a GMW-B5000G-2DR like build. Not sure if I will go resin strap or black bracelet. Finished very nicely. Has spring bar construction on the bracelet so it was easy to size. Bracelet attachment is resin. Had to remove 6 links to fit my 6.5" wrist. Came with a nice driver and spring bar tool.

I would give it 4.5/5. Easily a 5/5 if the end links of the bracelet matched the angle of the resin strap better. If you have a larger wrist this will not be an issue, but for my small wrist angling the end links down more would allow it to wrap better.

Bezel is 44.2mm wide (DW5600 43.5), 49.6mm high (DW5600 48.5, weighs 23.2g (DW5600 3.1g, overall installed weight 124.9g (DW5600 52.5g).





























View attachment 14268907


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Can someone with an all metal end link bracelet post a picture of the back of the watch with the bracelet installed? I would like to see how the end links fit with the lugs and the caseback.

Thanks


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Can someone with an all metal end link bracelet post a picture of the back of the watch with the bracelet installed? I would like to see how the end links fit with the lugs and the caseback.
> 
> Thanks


It would be nice have pictures of both that way to compare.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Loving this one.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Definitely different... Here is a full metal bracelet from Ali (MFG) versus a resin endlink from ebay (UK guy):


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Another interesting note: the silver bezel for the DW5600 from Ali is noticeably thicker than the blue for the GLX5600 from the ebay UK seller.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

3-1-1 said:


> Another interesting note: the silver bezel for the DW5600 from Ali is noticeably thicker than the blue for the GLX5600 from the ebay UK seller.
> View attachment 14281601
> 
> View attachment 14281603


Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

The silver with orange screen is so cool!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Prefer the thinner bezel of the blue, but the full steel end-links of the silver's bracelet.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

3-1-1 said:


> Prefer the thinner bezel of the blue, but the full steel end-links of the silver's bracelet.


Does it fit better or do you just like the idea of metal endlinks? I have a black bracelet on the way from the same seller except it has the quick release style attachment mechanism. My blue bezel will be here any day. I like the looks of yours. Plan to pair it with the black bracelet.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

I messaged one of the sellers on the resin endlink bracelet and they said the resin decreases wear on the watch.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

They fit equally well, but in addition to liking the idea of metal endlinks, I like that the metal endlinks don't have these frankenstein bolts on the outside of the end links that the resin ones have:


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I think they are just pressure fit or peened bolts, and they seem flimsy to me.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

3-1-1 said:


> I think they are just pressure fit or peened bolts, and they seem flimsy to me.
> View attachment 14283629


They help pin the resin into the bracelet.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Good point. Thanks



3-1-1 said:


> They fit equally well, but in addition to liking the idea of metal endlinks, I like that the metal endlinks don't have these frankenstein bolts on the outside of the end links that the resin ones have:


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ah, after looking at those shots of the back...i can understand why they have the resin endlink.
cos without them, and of cos having a metal springbar constantly rubbing against a resin lughole could over time potentially enlarge it enough to loosen the bar.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> They help pin the resin into the bracelet.


Obviously. Just don't like them. 
In fact I am bugged more by those unsightly bolts than I care that there is resin under there instead of full steel. After all, resin and G-shocks go handinhand. It just so happens the resin come with an unwanted eyesore on this band.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

3-1-1 said:


> Obviously. Just don't like them.
> In fact I am bugged more by those unsightly bolts than I care that there is resin under there instead of full steel. After all, resin and G-shocks go handinhand. It just so happens the resin come with an unwanted eyesore on this band.


I agree that it would be better without the pins, but I barely notice them and they somewhat mimic the protruding screws on the GWMB5000. I suppose my old eyes are an advantage as far as this goes.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

My blue bezel showed up today. Ordered on 6/23 and received on 7/8. Purchased from MFG watchaccessories store. Finished very nicely. I am more afraid to scratch this one than my silver though. Came with a couple nice drivers. Package included some black adhesive strips that I assume go around the buttons, set of blue bezel screws, and a screen protector.

I would give it 4.5/5. Easily a 5/5 if the finish holds up.

Dimensions are slightly different from my silver bezel from zhuolei. Bezel width is 43.5mm vs. 44.2mm (zhuolei), weight is 21.3g vs. 23.2 (zhuolei). The actual bezel of the bezel (part that encircles the crystal) is 4.1mm wide on the zhuolei and 3.5mm on the MFG. Overall, the MFG more closely mimics the dimensions of the DW5600 bezel.

Put it on a DW5600HR so I basically have a GMWB5000G-2 at about 1/4 the price. I have it on the resin strap right now until the black bracelet from MFG arrives. I will see how the resin works out in the meantime. I also ordered some bullbars from MFG. They appear to be good quality. I decided to go with a black bullbar on this build. I think it plays into the two tone design and covers the red casing of the DW5600HR a bit on the sides.

Check it out!


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Are you concerned about the bull bars rubbing off the blue? I guess if you never intend to remove them, it may not matter.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Andy-S said:


> Are you concerned about the bull bars rubbing off the blue? I guess if you never intend to remove them, it may not matter.


Yes, but as you thought I do not intend to remove them. Everything is so cheap that I expect to just replace rather than stress and baby these.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Looks good. Congratulations


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Decided to go with a black bracelet on my blue bezel negative display build. Ordered from MFG watchaccessories store. Finished looks good. Came with a couple nice drivers and a spring bar tool. Package included black bull bars and a screen protector. Spring bars connect the links and the endlink is metal. Quick release spring bars join the bracelet to the watch.

Wraps my whimpy wrist better than my zhuolei.

I am going to sell my silver zhuolei set at a large discount. Watch the sales corner. Great set, but the fit of the MFG is better for my small wrist so I will order a silver set from MFG. I have a couple of 5600 screen protectors that I will never use. PM me and I will send one to you for free.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

^^That looks great!


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

What module model.
ok, I know


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Decided to go with a black bracelet on my blue bezel negative display build. Ordered from MFG watchaccessories store. Finished looks good. Came with a couple nice drivers and a spring bar tool. Package included black bull bars and a screen protector. Spring bars connect the links and the endlink is metal. Quick release spring bars join the bracelet to the watch.


I know it hasn't been long, but how's the bezel and bracelet holding up? Any loss of colour, scratches?


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Got my aged metal bezel...looks nice on my DW-5600... but I wish it fit my G-5600E...pushers don’t line up...oh well.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

The blue is holding up fine. Has not suffered any major trauma yet though. Same for my stainless set. Curious to see how the black bracelet I just picked up will do.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Saw today that Ali seller MFG is offering a titanium set. Hard to tell, but looks all brushed to me. At a little over $200 I don't think I'll be going after it though.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

baczajka said:


> Saw today that Ali seller MFG is offering a titanium set. Hard to tell, but looks all brushed to me. At a little over $200 I don't think I'll be going after it though.


Thanks for the heads up!
Noticed that the price is the same for CASE ONLY vs SET... checking with them on this... and if the bracelet is in Titanium as well
Simply can't resist that material...


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Black bezel with resin strap on negative. Looks awesome. I have the bracelet too but was unexpectedly impressed with how it looked with the resin strap.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> Noticed that the price is the same for CASE ONLY vs SET... checking with them on this... and if the bracelet is in Titanium as well
> Simply can't resist that material...


I hope you order. I would love to get a look at it.


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

Titanium sounds awesome!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Yeah it does! 
Sounds like I'm going to be assembling myself a T-Shock Square soon.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Ti bezel and bracelet ordered. 200 is quite a pill to swallow, esp where I'll probably be dropping $50 module in it. But I'll check back with my impressions when they arrive.
Wearing the black coated today:


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

3-1-1 said:


> Ti bezel and bracelet ordered. 200 is quite a pill to swallow, [/ATTACH]


Look forward to a review


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah, me too!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

3-1-1 said:


> Ti bezel and bracelet ordered. 200 is quite a pill to swallow, esp where I'll probably be dropping $50 module in it. But I'll check back with my impressions when they arrive.
> Wearing the black coated today:
> View attachment 14331949


But even at $250 what a bargain over the GWM-B5000 and in titanium. If yours works out I might take the plunge especially if it is all brushed finish.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Too much gold?


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Nope. Just the right amount of Gold


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Had the whole metal team out this morning anticipating the Ti set. So I snapped a family photo.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Photos do not do this set-up justice, but still looks pretty great.


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

3-1-1 said:


> Had the whole metal team out this morning anticipating the Ti set. So I snapped a family photo.
> View attachment 14336593


Those are NICE! Casio are seriously missing a trick here. Love what you've done.


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

baczajka said:


> Photos do not do this set-up justice, but still looks pretty great.
> View attachment 14347379


Very cool!


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Photos do not do this set-up justice, but still looks pretty great.
> View attachment 14347379


Agreed. Looks awesome. Is this just the standard black metal bezel and bracelet? If so I have a set for the 5610 but have only installed the bezel. Loving it.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Agreed. Looks awesome. Is this just the standard black metal bezel and bracelet? If so I have a set for the 5610 but have only installed the bezel. Loving it.


Yep. Full black set. I prefer the fit and look of the metal bracelet. I am one of the unlucky who is in between on resin strap holes. One is a bit too tight and the other a bit too loose. Bracelet is just right.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

baczajka said:


> FlyGuyMyEye said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. Looks awesome. Is this just the standard black metal bezel and bracelet? If so I have a set for the 5610 but have only installed the bezel. Loving it.
> ...


I have the same issue with my resin band. Would prefer it a touch tighter. It's tolerable though. If the square straps weren't so faffy to change I'd be more inclined to install the bracelet.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> I have the same issue with my resin band. Would prefer it a touch tighter. It's tolerable though. If the square straps weren't so faffy to change I'd be more inclined to install the bracelet.


I found the quick release pins in my set made it very easy to install.


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

baczajka said:


> Photos do not do this set-up justice, but still looks pretty great.
> View attachment 14347379


Where did you buy?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

anto1980 said:


> Where did you buy?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Bezel and bracelet from Ali Express seller MFG.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Finally put the bracelet on...looks good but blooming heck I hate changing straps on squares!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Finally put the bracelet on...looks good but blooming heck I hate changing straps on squares!


That's better IMO. Especially if you get a good fit.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

So I ultimately decided to go with a black bezel instead of blue on one of my builds. Tried some experimenting on the blue bezel. Tried to get a brushed finish on the gloss areas with very fine sand paper and then with a 
Scotch brite. Both methods failed because no matter how light my touch was, too much of the blue was removed. Went to town with the Scotch Brite and removed most of the blue in a few minutes.

Going to try my hand at some bead blasting probably this weekend. Stay tuned.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I so need to get a small compressor and blasting cabinet. Look forward to seeing the work. 
In other news..... My Ti set is "out for delivery" today!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

My wrist is looking forward to being 45% lighter than steel this afternoon.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

3-1-1 said:


> My wrist is looking forward to being 45% lighter than steel this afternoon.


Well, let's see it...


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

3-1-1 said:


> My wrist is looking forward to being 45% lighter than steel this afternoon.


Really interested to see this...


----------



## DaveATX (Jan 31, 2019)

3-1-1 said:


> My wrist is looking forward to being 45% lighter than steel this afternoon.


Show us the Ti!! (Please).

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hope he's alright?!


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

ET8341 said:


> Hope he's alright?!


Maybe Barrymore got him...


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

So the Ti is pretty nice. The bracelet is exceptional, the bezel ok, but they don't match terribly well in finish. My only real big gripe is that the profile transition between case and bracelet is not nearly as clean as my steel variants (see last pic)...





















Seems like they still need to do some fine tuning on this Ti one


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

thanks for sharing the Ti shots!
they look pretty matt, which is nice.. and i don't really care for bracelets anyway. 
Congrats btw!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

3-1-1 said:


> So the Ti is pretty nice. The bracelet is exceptional, the bezel ok, but they don't match terribly well in finish. My only real big gripe is that the profile transition between case and bracelet is not nearly as clean as my steel variants (see last pic)...
> 
> Seems like they still need to do some fine tuning on this Ti one


Hmmm. Not as refined as the steel sets. I need to get to the bead blasting as I do like the flat look on yours.


----------



## Nokkaelaein (Sep 9, 2018)

How's the weight?


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Maybe Barrymore got him...


Steer clear of the swimming pool.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

The beauty of Ti is that you can now anodize it whatever color you want and regularly change it up if you have your own Power Supply. 

Maybe it's just the picture, but in that first picture - the bezel looks crooked (see bottom left edge)


----------



## GEEshock! (Aug 9, 2019)

Is the aged stainless steel like the one used by the original poster available on Ali express?

I couldn’t find it anywhere. If it comes to it I think I could age the regular stainless steel case but I would prefer to buy it already aged.


----------



## GEEshock! (Aug 9, 2019)

3-1-1 said:


> So the Ti is pretty nice. The bracelet is exceptional, the bezel ok, but they don't match terribly well in finish. My only real big gripe is that the profile transition between case and bracelet is not nearly as clean as my steel variants (see last pic)...
> View attachment 14369615
> 
> View attachment 14369617
> ...


Looks amazing, is that the Rasta gshock?


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

GEEshock! said:


> Is the aged stainless steel like the one used by the original poster available on Ali express?
> 
> I couldn't find it anywhere. If it comes to it I think I could age the regular stainless steel case but I would prefer to buy it already aged.


Yes it is, although they refer to it as retro...


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Continued my experimenting on the unwanted blue bezel. Bead blasted with fine glass bead. Came out great.









Decided to do my silver set.









Very happy with the results. Bead blasting is easy!























My blue bezel (now bead blasted) will find its way onto the sales corner soon. Anyone interested send me a PM.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

More of my bead blasted...


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

Very cool, though looks like you've got the bracelet the wrong way round.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I just ordered the black from MFG and I’m going to try the tumble/shake method with ceramic or gravel-like media to get the aged stonewashed look.
With coupons it was $65 shipped to the US. Hard to beat that and if I mess it up I will just order another set and try again.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> I just ordered the black from MFG and I'm going to try the tumble/shake method with ceramic or gravel-like media to get the aged stonewashed look.
> With coupons it was $65 shipped to the US. Hard to beat that and if I mess it up I will just order another set and try again.


Take some pics of the progress if you can. I was really hoping for an aged black but I'm too impatient and ended up ordering the MFG black as well. I hope your process works out!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Linear said:


> Take some pics of the progress if you can. I was really hoping for an aged black but I'm too impatient and ended up ordering the MFG black as well. I hope your process works out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Member @Knives and Lint got these results with a black PVD? Seiko and it turned out nice. It's a similar process to the one used in the knife industry to stonewash blades, his photo below.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

jcombs1 said:


> I just ordered the black from MFG and I'm going to try the tumble/shake method with ceramic or gravel-like media to get the aged stonewashed look.
> With coupons it was $65 shipped to the US. Hard to beat that and if I mess it up I will just order another set and try again.


I had the same thought. Looking forward to seeing it.

I ordered some black oxide solution for my other bead blasted bezel. I am hoping for a durable black finish that will patina well. I like my black set, but the finish on the bezel is too fragile.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Yes it is the Rasta


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

3-1-1 said:


> So the Ti is pretty nice. The bracelet is exceptional, the bezel ok, but they don't match terribly well in finish. My only real big gripe is that the profile transition between case and bracelet is not nearly as clean as my steel variants (see last pic)...
> 
> Seems like they still need to do some fine tuning on this Ti one


Oof. Ti is going to be hard to turn down. Are you sharing your source yet? I'd like to keep tabs and see if they improve it a bit before biting.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Saw today that Ali seller MFG is offering a titanium set. Hard to tell, but looks all brushed to me. At a little over $200 I don't think I'll be going after it though.





tauntauntaun said:


> Oof. Ti is going to be hard to turn down. Are you sharing your source yet? I'd like to keep tabs and see if they improve it a bit before biting.


It wasn't a secret lol...it's in this thread...see above quote


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

3-1-1 said:


> So the Ti is pretty nice. The bracelet is exceptional, the bezel ok, but they don't match terribly well in finish. My only real big gripe is that the profile transition between case and bracelet is not nearly as clean as my steel variants (see last pic)...
> View attachment 14369615
> 
> View attachment 14369617
> ...


As much as I love titanium, that bracelet/bezel interface would drive me nuts, they need to get that sorted out. Does the bezel fit the stock straps better?


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice thread going on. Anyone got a chance to check out in person MFG's "cool black" set?


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Davidka said:


> Nice thread going on. Anyone got a chance to check out in person MFG's "cool black" set?


Just browsing through their store but I'm not seeing anything other than the regular black. I actually just got my black set in the mail today. So for I'm very happy with the quality!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Linear said:


> Just browsing through their store but I'm not seeing anything other than the regular black. I actually just got my black set in the mail today. So for I'm very happy with the quality!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here it is: US $36.20 49%OFF | MFG Watchband GWM5610 DW5600 GW5000 Watch band Strap Case Metal Stainless Steel Bracelet Steel Belt Accessories
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/O4mAuMs


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Davidka said:


> Here it is: US $36.20 49%OFF | MFG Watchband GWM5610 DW5600 GW5000 Watch band Strap Case Metal Stainless Steel Bracelet Steel Belt Accessories
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/O4mAuMs


That's really hard to tell.. I see why you're asking what it looks like in real life.. one pic looks black and the other looks gun metal. I'd love to have one in a gun metal gray!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

I caved and ordered a "cool black". I'll post pics when I eventually get it..

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

So I gave the "Black Aged IP" look at shot with a can of river rocks, a lot of shaking and a Scotch Brite pad. I'm happy with the results!

I have to say, the coating on the MFG is actually pretty tough. After a good 15 minutes of bashing the case and in the can of rocks, there was barely any scratches at all.

After maybe an hour total of shaking the can (excluding a lot of stops/checks/re-starts.. and sore arms) it was getting pretty close to the look I was hoping for. I then used a Burgundy Scotch Brite pad (what I usually use to brush out swirls on my stainless steel bracelets) to lightly even out some of the marks and get some of the edges of the bracelet

My purpose for this whole exercise was to end up with a metal square G-Shock that I could wear for everyday use and not worry if it got banged up. I think I'm pretty close to achieving that goal.

Anyway, let me know what you guys think?










Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Good work. I really like that.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Linear said:


> So I gave the "Black Aged IP" look at shot with a can of river rocks, a lot of shaking and a Scotch Brite pad. I'm happy with the results!
> 
> I have to say, the coating on the MFG is actually pretty tough. After a good 15 minutes of bashing the case and in the can of rocks, there was barely any scratches at all.
> 
> ...


Great for me :-!:-!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Linear said:


> So I gave the "Black Aged IP" look at shot with a can of river rocks, a lot of shaking and a Scotch Brite pad. I'm happy with the results!
> 
> I have to say, the coating on the MFG is actually pretty tough. After a good 15 minutes of bashing the case and in the can of rocks, there was barely any scratches at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

That looks good, Linear. My black 5610 set from AliX should be here this week and I’m going to attempt something similar. I bought a used/like new negative display as a donor.

I have something made up to help with the process, sorta in between a hand shaker and the tumbler from HF. It fits on the end of a drill, I’ll get pics up if it works and hang my head in shame and try again if it doesn’t.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> View attachment 14447433
> 
> View attachment 14447441


That looks fantastic!!! Was that with you home-made tumbler?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine....pos.5610 + Aliexpress.....could stand some more ageing, will loan it to my pup and see what she can do!
















I also have a neg.5610, now in tan resin, that I may flip into the aged case.....my original thinking was that I don't want 2 neg. metal squares.....we'll see....


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Linear said:


> That looks fantastic!!! Was that with you home-made tumbler?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Thanks, no the small plastic bucket/can that I made to fit in the end of the drill just didn't work, either too fast or too slow. I reverted to the "shake it til your arms get tired" method, probably 45-50 minutes using some very small aquarium rocks that were leftover from a short-lived fish experiment of the kids.

Checked it every 10 minutes, so 4-5 sessions to get this look. It's not nearly as rough IRL as the pics indicate but it did take the gloss off and roughed it up a bit. I'm happy with it. The finish is tough and the high quality of the case and bracelet surprised me, very nice especially for the dough.

I need to get some new spring bars, I had a hell of a time getting these to seat and lost one and I'm not a rookie modder. The original G Shock spring bars are too thick so I will have to find some.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

That's it! A tumbler is in my near future. Going to do my black set. I wonder what the silver set would look like after some tumbling.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

My not aged but harshly filed and sanded finish. I like it...


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

New shot...


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Got my "Cool Black" kit today. It's an interesting color. I like it a lot. It almost start to tarnish as soon as the touch it. And the color is hard to describe, it's like a gun metal. It's almost the same color as the screw down casebacks.

Once again, a very well made kit from MFG.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsvahn (Oct 9, 2015)

Recently purchased the silver case for my GW-M5610 and want to achieve a brushed finish.
Any tips on how to do this the best way?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Off topic, but I'm surprised this isn't getting more traction/interest. The Rangeman gets a lot of love and this is a cool upgrade.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Linear, what’s the model of the donor watch used in the silver mod? Looks good.

I may buy the cool black set, currently sold out. They must sell a pile of these.


----------



## DaveATX (Jan 31, 2019)

jcombs1 said:


> Linear, what's the model of the donor watch used in the silver mod? Looks good.
> 
> I may buy the cool black set, currently sold out. They must sell a pile of these.


Pretty sure that's the actual GMW-B5000D-1.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

It is 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokkaelaein (Sep 9, 2018)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> New shot...


Props for that, I really like the stylized non-uniform scratchy patina on your version of the "aged" mod. I would totally wear that 

Also, the cool black posted above looks... well, cool. It does match the GW-5000 exceptionally well, according to these pics. I wonder what the coating is, specifically, and how it behaves when it takes a hit. As can be guessed from the above, I'm in favor of some patina and not afraid of scratches - when they behave like on typical IP coating, for example, as seen in FlyGuy's deliberate interpretation too. If the cool black coating is something that easily "shatters" or "flakes" away, it's much less interesting (to me). Just a personal aesthetic preference there. Would really like to know how it is, in use.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Linear said:


> It is
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Doh!, no wonder I couldn't place it. The mods fit right in don't they? I'm sure there are some differences but from 5' away it's hard to tell.


----------



## Nokkaelaein (Sep 9, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> The mods fit right in don't they? I'm sure there are some differences but from 5' away it's hard to tell.


Yep... I think these recent MFG ones, with proper spring bars in every single link, are even surprisingly good, really. Some earlier realizations of the same concept (aftermarket steel G bracelets fitting the GW-5000 and the like) from random sellers had things like completely hidden pins holding some links. In other words, no matter if they looked nice, they had a cheapo feel of not being totally adjustable and serviceable and so on. These ones, on the other hand, can be disassembled link by link, you can replace the bars, and the look and feel is nice and sturdy all around.


----------



## Nokkaelaein (Sep 9, 2018)

Heh, just as I praised the MFG quality... :-d I received the (regular, "non-cool" finish) black bracelet from them yesterday. Previously I had the clear stainless steel ones. The construction quality on this one is identical and indeed very nice. However, the coating on mine was a bit surprising:























It appears some type of heat-based steel coloring method is being used. In some places, the result is quite uneven for something just described as "black" and shown as black in the product pics. Note that none of the main faces of the links have discoloration or clear steel showing, but still, the non-black areas are so large and frequent that they do show when the bracelet articulates on the wrist.

For the price and description, I was _kinda_ expecting uniform (PVD type) coloring. Aesthetics aside, I'm also not sure how this technique fares on the health side of things, when prolonged skin contact is concerned? Does someone have any specifics? Anyway, have others received black MFG parts in this condition, too, or is this an exception, for some reason?


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I went and looked at this one and I noticed that "Black Case" is offered. Does anyone have a picture of the black case?



jcombs1 said:


> Off topic, but I'm surprised this isn't getting more traction/interest. The Rangeman gets a lot of love and this is a cool upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 14461157


----------



## Nokkaelaein (Sep 9, 2018)

Well, about the black coating: MFG support replied that it's not considered a quality issue, and "all black" bracelets of theirs exhibit this. They said the bracelets are first assembled (without coating, as the clear/silver versions) and then go through an electroplating process as a whole instead of separate links, which results in an uneven finish on the surfaces that are between links. That's the official explanation, and it's considered normal at present, so I'm just putting this info out here  ... For me the end result is a slight "miss" instead of a complete hit, but I think the clean stainless steel ones from them are really nice in any case.

(And, assuming the coating itself is safe in prolonged skin contact, in any case this black version might be a nice base for those aged / roughed up mods, as uneven coloring isn't an issue there, and the construction works well.)


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hasaf said:


> I went and looked at this one and I noticed that "Black Case" is offered. Does anyone have a picture of the black case?


I couldn't find any pics but noticed they also offer it in gold.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> Off topic, but I'm surprised this isn't getting more traction/interest. The Rangeman gets a lot of love and this is a cool upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 14461157


Yeah I saw those, but somehow they look more bulky to my eye then the bezels for the squares. 
Would need to see some real world pics if there are any willing guinea pigs out there with a rangeman. My rangeman is bulky enough, my largest g-shock already. Can't imaging bulking it up more.
But...... they also now have them for the DW6900 model, which I find more tempting:


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 14369619


Anyone else go for a Ti set yet? Once they get the fit and finish right, I'm in.


----------



## Alexanderchu (Feb 15, 2019)

Sorry guys, this could possibly be a dumb question but I've got a GW5000 and want to switch over to a black steel bezel and it doesn't seem clear to me by the MFG website whether I should be ordering the 5600 or 5610 bezel - can someone help? Thanks!


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Alexanderchu said:


> Sorry guys, this could possibly be a dumb question but I've got a GW5000 and want to switch over to a black steel bezel and it doesn't seem clear to me by the MFG website whether I should be ordering the 5600 or 5610 bezel - can someone help? Thanks!


Keep looking through their product list, there is one specifically for the GW5000.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## noobiee (Aug 2, 2013)

Nokkaelaein said:


> Well, about the black coating: MFG support replied that it's not considered a quality issue, and "all black" bracelets of theirs exhibit this. They said the bracelets are first assembled (without coating, as the clear/silver versions) and then go through an electroplating process as a whole instead of separate links, which results in an uneven finish on the surfaces that are between links. That's the official explanation, and it's considered normal at present, so I'm just putting this info out here  ... For me the end result is a slight "miss" instead of a complete hit, but I think the clean stainless steel ones from them are really nice in any case.
> 
> (And, assuming the coating itself is safe in prolonged skin contact, in any case this black version might be a nice base for those aged / roughed up mods, as uneven coloring isn't an issue there, and the construction works well.)


Oh man.. i just bought cool black and gold from this seller..


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Nokkaelaein said:


> ...in any case this black version might be a nice base for those aged / roughed up mods, as uneven coloring isn't an issue there, and the construction works well.)


This is the base I used for my aged black case! 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexanderchu (Feb 15, 2019)

Linear said:


> Keep looking through their product list, there is one specifically for the GW5000.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Thanks for replying. I don't see a specific listing for GW-5000 parts but most frustratingly, there is seemingly conflicting info on the site as to whether I need the 5600 or 5610 model bezel is suitable for it. In the listing for the silver bezel it says the GW-5000 should opt for 5600, but another listing will show the exact opposite... The seller won't reply me either. Help please??


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Alexanderchu said:


> Thanks for replying. I don't see a specific listing for GW-5000 parts but most frustratingly, there is seemingly conflicting info on the site as to whether I need the 5600 or 5610 model bezel is suitable for it. In the listing for the silver bezel it says the GW-5000 should opt for 5600, but another listing will show the exact opposite... The seller won't reply me either. Help please??
> 
> View attachment 14471571
> 
> ...


I would guess this is the black GW5000 set. But if you're worried about it start a chat with them. That's what I did with my cool black gw5000 set because the pic showed a folded clasp and not the milled kind. They replied and said not to worry, they just hadn't updated the pics and it would be the better milled style. Sure enough it was...









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokkaelaein (Sep 9, 2018)

Alexander, compatibility-wise the fit of the stock GW-5000 bezel is identical with the common 5600E model, which undoubtedly is what is meant here when it says "5600". I don't know whether MFG has some tweaks in place for 5000 vs. 5600, but this would be down to styling (of the whole set, and so on) instead of actual compatibility differences to fit the case; the actual watch case underneath takes the same size. If it's available, select 5000, but if not, 5600. And if in _any_ doubt, ask the seller to make sure!


----------



## Alexanderchu (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks guys, I'll order a 5600 version seeing as a 5000 didn't seem available. 

I'll try messaging the seller again today too... They weren't responsive yesterday when I tried....


----------



## noobiee (Aug 2, 2013)

Well its weekend... you can try again on monday


----------



## Alexanderchu (Feb 15, 2019)

noobiee said:


> Well its weekend... you can try again on monday


Chinese seller, so I was also trying my luck hahaha


----------



## Thorto (Sep 5, 2009)

I want to order a silver set for my GW-M5600BC, I guess the 5610 set would fit?


----------



## lord_tito88 (Sep 19, 2019)

Anyone tried fitting a GW-B5600BC to the MFG metal bezels? I asked the shop and they informed me that the 5600 sets would fit.


----------



## noobiee (Aug 2, 2013)

anyone know how can i remove the pin to shorten the bracelet for MFG strap? when i try inserting the push pin it is quite bouncy


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

noobiee said:


> anyone know how can i remove the pin to shorten the bracelet for MFG strap? when i try inserting the push pin it is quite bouncy


Spring bars hold the links together. Gently pull the links apart while pushing one end of the spring bar in. That side should separate and then you repeat on the other side.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## noobiee (Aug 2, 2013)

baczajka said:


> Spring bars hold the links together. Gently pull the links apart while pushing one end of the spring bar in. That side should separate and then you repeat on the other side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Thanks to you i finally managed to shorten the bracelet..

much appreciated


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Titanium


----------



## lord_tito88 (Sep 19, 2019)

lord_tito88 said:


> Anyone tried fitting a GW-B5600BC to the MFG metal bezels? I asked the shop and they informed me that the 5600 sets would fit.


Recivied it now and it fits 🙂


----------



## zveroboy (Apr 23, 2017)

Please, share more fotos with ti, with different angles at different distances.


----------



## WWhite (Aug 20, 2019)

GLX 5600, same size as M5610.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

B5600.....


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> B5600.....
> 
> View attachment 14512959


That actually looks incredibly good.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks FGME, there's a shim in the kit that sits over the module, and gives it about a mm additional depth compared to the regular Casio case, and it just seems to add an amazing amount of depth to the set-up.....

I also think the minimal amount of text on that particular Bluetooth module helps.



FlyGuyMyEye said:


> That actually looks incredibly good.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

I think I have one of each now! 5000, 5600, and 5610.

I also just noticed that MFG is selling an "retro black" (aged black) kit!










Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexanderchu (Feb 15, 2019)

My MFG finally arrived!

I think it sits a little higher than expectation so I'll try re-fit it properly tonight, but all in all I do love how it gives the watch a darker, tougher look.

Thanks for the suggestions and feedback, everyone!


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

3-1-1 said:


> Titanium
> View attachment 14491139


Can you give more info on this titanium setup? Is it from MFG? How's the quality, fit and finish, etc?

All the hype over the upcoming GMW-B5000T titanium models have me thinking about going titanium on my GW5000. On AlExp I think I found a titanium setup for this model. Just looking for more info before pulling the $200 trigger.


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

TheBigBurrito said:


> Can you give more info on this titanium setup? Is it from MFG? How's the quality, fit and finish, etc?
> 
> All the hype over the upcoming GMW-B5000T titanium models have me thinking about going titanium on my GW5000. On AlExp I think I found a titanium setup for this model. Just looking for more info before pulling the $200 trigger.


There are a few more angles of the setup on this page: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gwm5610-aged-metal-bezel-bracelet-mod-4964673-20.html

For me, it's a pass - the band and bezel don't seem to line up very well. Maybe future revisions will improve.


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

tauntauntaun said:


> There are a few more angles of the setup on this page: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gwm5610-aged-metal-bezel-bracelet-mod-4964673-20.html
> 
> For me, it's a pass - the band and bezel don't seem to line up very well. Maybe future revisions will improve.


Ah, I see what you mean. Honestly though, overall it doesn't look bad. From that low/side angle though, you can tell that the bezel/band transition is a little wonky. Maybe I'd let that slide for $100-ish, but for $200 that seems like a pass for me as well.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Someone had to be the Guinea Pig! But seriously I don't regret it, even at $200. I'm a sucker for Ti watches and this is a steal compared to what Casio is going to want for those Ti ones they are cooking up. Rumors seem to be that they will be well over a grand. And they are going to have both coatings and bluetooth, which I don't even want. Much prefer the dull gray of plain titanium and a more basic module.

And you are correct it really isn't that bad in person. I wear it quite a bit and really don't notice the step up between the bracelet and bezel.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Aged silver set for Saturday morning soccer


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Choices


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

dgaddis said:


> Got my bezel in today, took about 60 seconds to swap it onto my GW-M5610.
> 
> I was really surprised it arrived in what I can only assume to be a counterfeit box.
> 
> ...


using G-Shock name, is one thing, but copying the 35th logo is definitely copyright infringement.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Steelerswit said:


> dgaddis said:
> 
> 
> > Got my bezel in today, took about 60 seconds to swap it onto my GW-M5610.
> ...


Meh, who cares? pretty sure everyone who buys these is more than aware they're not official. If anything their availability has probably boosted the sales of Casio's respective watches and doubt it's hurt the official and somewhat over priced metal squares.


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

If anything, someone should tell them all that counterfeit packaging is unnecessary and they can save their time and money.

The only times I've ordered aftermarket bezels, they came in little ziploc baggies and tiny envelopes. Cheap and efficient shipping!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Meh, who cares? pretty sure everyone who buys these is more than aware they're not official. If anything their availability has probably boosted the sales of Casio's respective watches and doubt it's hurt the official and somewhat over priced metal squares.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm horrified that so many of you think that this sort of thing is OK.

Whatever happened to rule #9?

9 . No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a Moderator or site Administrators. In general, any posts that involve the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is strictly prohibited.

Doesn't this apply to fake branding on parts as well as fake watches?

This is straight out theft of Casio's brand and IP.

By purchasing these parts, you are supporting a criminal enterprise and funding criminal activities that likely extend well beyond the production of fake watches and parts.

Those of you who find ways to justify this to yourselves by calling it a "mod" or suggesting Casio would charge too much should try applying the same justification to someone who steals YOUR IP, work product or property that you worked hard to create or own.

If you believe it's OK for you to do to Casio, then you accept that it's OK for others to do this to you so don't go crying foul when and it happens.

(Here's a tip - IT ISN'T OK)


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

If I ever make it to the point where my everyday life is so worry-free that I have time to sit around wrenching my hands over the infringement of a watch company’s intellectual property I’ll be all over it. Until then, I’ll let their legal department worry about it. Not saying it’s right, just that I have much more relevant issues to occupy my time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

When you see the quality of bracelet these guys can make for $30 - incl some profit! - I can't help but shake my head at some of the junk that comes with $200+ watches from Seiko


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

wrsmith said:


> When you see the quality of bracelet these guys can make for $30 - incl some profit! - I can't help but shake my head at some of the junk that comes with $200+ watches from Seiko


Yeah I agree. I don't see why watches even come with folded links anymore. You can buy a solid link bracelet on Amazon for peanuts that's better than any folded one. Makes no sense to me, either...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Black5 said:


> I'm horrified that so many of you think that this sort of thing is OK.
> 
> Whatever happened to rule #9?
> 
> ...


It's not a rule 9 infringement. The parts don't say "Casio" and they're not being sold as genuine Casio parts.
Buying these is no different to buying an aftermarket strap from your local watch store.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Linear said:


> I think I have one of each now! 5000, 5600, and 5610.
> 
> I also just noticed that MFG is selling an "retro black" (aged black) kit!
> 
> ...





Alexanderchu said:


> My MFG finally arrived!
> 
> I think it sits a little higher than expectation so I'll try re-fit it properly tonight, but all in all I do love how it gives the watch a darker, tougher look.
> 
> ...





3-1-1 said:


> Aged silver set for Saturday morning soccer
> View attachment 14525249





3-1-1 said:


> Choices
> View attachment 14543081





Steelerswit said:


> using G-Shock name, is one thing, but copying the 35th logo is definitely copyright infringement.





FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Meh, who cares? pretty sure everyone who buys these is more than aware they're not official. If anything their availability has probably boosted the sales of Casio's respective watches and doubt it's hurt the official and somewhat over priced metal squares.





Man of Kent said:


> It's not a rule 9 infringement. The parts don't say "Casio" and they're not being sold as genuine Casio parts.
> Buying these is no different to buying an aftermarket strap from your local watch store.


I don't know what thread you are looking at, but I didn't have to go back too far to see multiple trademark infringements.

They say G-Shock and I'm pretty confident that that's a Casio trademark.

Clearly they are even being sold in boxes and packaging with fake branding so they are deliberately misleading.

If they were sold without any branding or alternate branding that would be very different.

But they are not.

Have any of you asked where the money trail leads to?

I'm guessing it's probably not a public company that employs people at fair wages in good working conditions and cares for the environment or gives back to society...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

The words "protection" and "G-Shock" are not copyrighted by casio worldwide.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Man of Kent said:


> The words "protection" and "G-Shock" are not copyrighted by casio worldwide.


Copyright doesn't apply in this instance.

I believe the terminology you are looking for is "Trademark", and Casio certainly has registered an international trademark for "G-Shock".

https://trademarks.justia.com/863/52/g-86352166.html

Anyone using, promoting, selling any of the nominated Goods and Services registered under the trademark, without the express permission of Casio are at risk of civil litigation and pursuit of damages by the trademark owner.

That includes all of you promoting, recommending and displaying non-complying products on this thread and potentially the forum and the forum admins for allowing it.

The reality however, is that if they were to choose to pursue this, Casio is unlikely to pursue a manufacturer in a region where penalties are not enforcable, or you all individually, and would be more likely to initially issue a cease and desist order to the forum owners, who by allowing these threads to exist, put themselves at risk of being considered complicit.

(And who are easily identified and targeted.)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I enjoy this forum and all the benefits it provides us fans of horology, and wouldn't want to do anything to put that at risk.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Honestly, Casio probably doesn’t even care enough to waste the legal department’s time. Reason being, guess what people have to buy to go in these fancy stainless steel bezels and bands? That’s right - a Casio watch. If we want to start tracing origins of and profits from imported goods, we’ll be looking at a lot more than some bezels and bracelets. That’s quite the rabbit hole. I agree the makers really should be leaving them sterile and not putting the G Shock label on them, but in the end it’s all very insignificant. I’m sure Casio isn’t losing any sleep over it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Prdrers said:


> Honestly, Casio probably doesn't even care enough to waste the legal department's time. Reason being, guess what people have to buy to go in these fancy stainless steel bezels and bands? That's right - a Casio watch. If we want to start tracing origins of and profits from imported goods, we'll be looking at a lot more than some bezels and bracelets. That's quite the rabbit hole. I agree the makers really should be leaving them sterile and not putting the G Shock label on them, but in the end it's all very insignificant. I'm sure Casio isn't losing any sleep over it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Casio isn't the only victim here.

The many multiples of millions of dollars going into the pockets of crimelords that you are all supporting is hardly insignificant.

Playing the ignorance card doesn't make it go away.

Actions have consequences.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Casio isn't the only victim here.
> 
> The many multiples of millions of dollars going into the pockets of crimelords that you are all supporting is hardly insignificant.
> 
> ...


What makes them crime lords? It's not millions of dollars but whatever amount it is it is going to support some hard working Chinese families who need this money much more than a rich cooperation.

The way I see it - buyers of the AliX bracelet are like modern Robin Hoods.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Those hard working, under paid sweat shop laborer families. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Davidka said:


> What makes them crime lords? It's not millions of dollars but whatever amount it is it is going to support some hard working Chinese families who need this money much more than a rich cooperation.
> 
> The way I see it - buyers of the AliX bracelet are like modern Robin Hoods.


It's great to have romantic notions, but the truth is that these aren't small back room Mum and Dad operations.

The evidence is there if you care to look, but I know most people prefer to ignore facts that may affect their rose coloured view of the world and their access to cheap parts.
They have large organised factories, complex distribution networks and avoid prosecution through bribery, corruption and intimidation.
Fair trade and labour protection doesn't exist and the workers are just as likely to be children or forced labour.

Many of these factories could also easily manufacture sterile or unbranded product, and some do, but despite the protestations of many here, how many of you would actually buy the unbranded product?

I guess not.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

I noticed the two new arrivals have no branding. Enjoy.


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

So much preaching from people posting on their sweatshop produced smartphones that include rare earth minerals mined by slaves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

GFSEA86 said:


> So much preaching from people posting on their sweatshop produced smartphones that include rare earth minerals mined by slaves.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I was eluding to in my last post. If ppl want to go on a crusade over these watch parts, go look through all your home goods, appliances, clothing, shoes, etc and see where they originated. Then tell me who made them and what they were paid for their efforts. Some ppl can't see the forest for the trees. I wish folks were as passionate about real problems as they were about made up internet problems. Too many thieves of joy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Davidka said:


> I noticed the two new arrivals have no branding. Enjoy.


I suspect that one has the branding photoshopped off.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

This thread has gotten me interested. As of yesterday evening, I have a 5610 on order. It will actually be my first square. 

I am wavering between the aged black and the aged bronze cases. I will wait until the watch actually arrives before making any decision.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

One word... hefty


----------



## anthonyvl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi, 

I plan on the DW5600 set from MFG based on the fit/quality reviews here. One thing I was curious about was the mention of another vendors style steel bracelet that had a resin support for the bar was meant to support the resin bar holes from excess wear? Does the MFG have the same type of support and/or is there any cause for concern that it lacks the support?


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

anthonyvl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I plan on the DW5600 set from MFG based on the fit/quality reviews here. One thing I was curious about was the mention of another vendors style steel bracelet that had a resin support for the bar was meant to support the resin bar holes from excess wear? Does the MFG have the same type of support and/or is there any cause for concern that it lacks the support?


I have both types. I don't think either is an issue tbh, personally I prefer the metal end links though.

Ps. When you purchase remember to beg for forgiveness from the moral police on this forum for you will have sinned greatly.


----------



## tr0ubles0me (Dec 29, 2018)

3-1-1 said:


> One word... hefty
> View attachment 14563121
> 
> View attachment 14563131


Are u getting used to the weight or it's too heavy for a daily wear? I'm thinking of getting the full metal GW-9400 set, the size is about the same. Thanks.

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Its not that bad. The bracelet is actually pretty light. The bezel has some substantial weight tho.

FYI per the discussion above, although I agree some of the photos are probably photo-shopped to edit out the word g-shock, there are at least some sterile versions too. This one I got for my 6900 has only the button function indicators on the steel bezel. I can't imagine there is anything too objectionable about that. Really, they should just do them all this way.


----------



## tr0ubles0me (Dec 29, 2018)

tr0ubles0me said:


> Are u getting used to the weight or it's too heavy for a daily wear? I'm thinking of getting the full metal GW-9400 set, the size is about the same. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Can you notice any difference between the finishing of the bezel and the bracelet. On the Rangeman set the bracelet looks a little bit more polished than the bezel and it's like they don't belong to a set. Is it the same with GA-100 as well?

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

3-1-1 said:


> Its not that bad. The bracelet is actually pretty light. The bezel has some substantial weight tho.
> 
> FYI per the discussion above, although I agree some of the photos are probably photo-shopped to edit out the word g-shock, there are at least some sterile versions too. This one I got for my 6900 has only the button function indicators on the steel bezel. I can't imagine there is anything too objectionable about that. Really, they should just do them all this way.
> View attachment 14567083
> ...


That set up looks really good. And I agree they really _should_ be doing them all sterile to keep the peace. But I'm not losing any sleep either way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Whats funny though is that at least for this module the function labels are all wrong. Ha!
May have to grind and polish them out for complete sterility. Anyway I've contacted MFG about it still waiting on a solution. The function labels were correct in the pics for the Ali listing. But not on the one they sent me. Weird. Took me until I actually installed it on my watch to notice.


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

Personally I don't much like the contours and lines of that 6900 steel bezel above. The lines are too soft and goo-ey

I have seen an entirely different 6900 steel bezel on Aliexpress which in my opinion looks better. Sharper lines and highly machined. Unfortunately it's 80 bucks


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

tr0ubles0me said:


> Thank you. Can you notice any difference between the finishing of the bezel and the bracelet. On the Rangeman set the bracelet looks a little bit more polished than the bezel and it's like they don't belong to a set. Is it the same with GA-100 as well?
> 
> Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


Mine are pretty well matched brushed finishes


----------



## evanshall (Sep 25, 2019)

What a fun little project! Here's my gold one with a 5610 in there.

My kit from MFG came with these little black stickers. Does anyone know what they are for?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

evanshall said:


> What a fun little project! Here's my gold one with a 5610 in there.
> 
> My kit from MFG came with these little black stickers. Does anyone know what they are for?


i dont see a pic with black stickers?
but if its like some i have seen, if needed to...then they're meant to go between the bezel and module to fill up any possible gaps.


----------



## evanshall (Sep 25, 2019)

Everdying said:


> i dont see a pic with black stickers?
> but if its like some i have seen, if needed to...then they're meant to go between the bezel and module to fill up any possible gaps.


Sorry, I must have messed up the upload.

OIC! Thanks!


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

I must be the only one that prefers resin for gshocks


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey guys, has anyone tried the rainbow mod?









Is it plated or a legit heat treatment? I think it's probably plated.

Right now i have an original bracelet on the way for my gmw b5000, but i would like to mod one of my other resin squares.
As far as i've read, the best one (for a beater) should be the silver aged one or the black, and i should avoid the blue one. Correct?


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

I think the standard silver is best for a beater, no plating or anything to come off. I intentionally beat my black one and it's probably now my most worn G.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

These look cool and everything, but they should fall under rule #9 as G-Shock is a registered trademark:

TESS -- Error

Their filing includes "parts and fittings of electronic watches". It sounds like this falls under the same forum ban on discussing "MM" watches that don't say Panerai, but use a phrase trademarked by them.

Edit: I say this while actively considering getting an aftermarket bezel for my DW-5200. So... yeah. I just calls 'em likes I sees 'em.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

tregaskin said:


> I must be the only one that prefers resin for gshocks


Nope, you're not alone.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

New custom GWX-56000C, aged silver metal.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Rammus said:


> New custom GWX-56000C, aged silver metal.


Looks awesome buddy. Much better than resin.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Looks awesome buddy. Much better than resin.


Thank you, I will test its quality the weeks and months to come.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks nice.


----------



## Raver3000 (Oct 13, 2017)

Rammus said:


> Thank you, I will test its quality the weeks and months to come.


Bezel and bracelet are from AliExpress?

Enviado desde mi SM-A705MN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Raver3000 said:


> Bezel and bracelet are from AliExpress?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A705MN mediante Tapatalk


No i took it on eBay '' gshockcustom ''


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like the Chinese are now making titanium bezel & bracelet in camo ... I guess this will be controversial !


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

wrsmith said:


> Looks like the Chinese are now making titanium bezel & bracelet in camo ... I guess this will be controversial !
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/qjcMAbt.png
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/eyqed87.png


Links don't work for me?


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

FreakyCas said:


> Links don't work for me?


I dunno why that would be, they work for me. Maybe imgur is blocked? No problem, I uploaded them directly instead..


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

They look good. Presumably also demonstrates how much Casio are ripping people off too...


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Okay, I ordered a 5610 and a Bronze case. The watch arrived several weeks ago, the case arrived today. Here is what came in the box:









I quickly went to work on it. This is clearly how it was supposed to work:









This is the problem, there is no way the band will fit. The strap will not fit:









I will try some sanding on the strap soon, but out of the box, it did not fit.


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

Hasaf said:


> Okay, I ordered a 5610 and a Bronze case. The watch arrived several weeks ago, the case arrived today. Here is what came in the box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a shame where did you purchase this from?


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

FreakyCas said:


> That's a shame where did you purchase this from?


MFG Professional Watch Modification Store on AliExpress


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

Hasaf said:


> MFG Professional Watch Modification Store on AliExpress


I've been looking on there tonight was thinking of purchasing one for my 5610 don't think I'll bother seems fitment is hit or miss?


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, it was not a "ready to Use kit, but here it is. I also removed four links from the band.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

wrsmith said:


> Looks like the Chinese are now making titanium bezel & bracelet in camo ... I guess this will be controversial !
> View attachment 14608647
> 
> View attachment 14608651


Not sure I see controversy, but with how some of these finishes have shown wear I'm not sure they'll hold up long. I love the idea of the new titanium models but between the price and the fact that an exposed bare titanium isn't available it's disappointing. I did just pick up a second GMW-B5000 because I love the style so much. Actually you can see it's still so new that it just arrived today and hasn't received it's sync yet so it's a bit off from the gold one and I don't care for using the Bluetooth app. I didn't know about these mods until tonight but I do see why they are popular.


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

Premise said:


> Not sure I see controversy


The aftermarket bezels are already inherently controversial, I guess you missed the past few pages. Some people are very offended by them.

Now even before the TCM-1 is released, there are aftermarket titanium bezel & bracelet in camo finish.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Versions are now appearing on Amazon (UK) minus the Casio/G-Shock branding From China, of course.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

To be honest enough people buy aftermarket parts for their cars and don't see the controversy in that but it's basically the same ain't it?
Personally I wouldn't buy them but that's just my preference


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Just wanted to add that now I thought about it more as long as there is a difference between aftermarket and genuine then that's ok. Last thing we need is people trying to sell items on as one thing when it something else!!

(Wish I never commented really as I don't want my views taken wrong, piracy is so very wrong)


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

Well, in this case, there are no original Casio parts like these. There are no original metal parts for the common GW/DW 50xx/56xx squares. I dont really see a problem.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

How's the weight?



VIA4321 said:


> First full day of wear:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VIA4321 (Feb 8, 2016)

mario24601 said:


> How's the weight?


Reassuring, you know it's there, where a resin cased G kind of disappears due its low weight.

I would say it feels similar to a metal cased G such as a dw or gw5000.

It is a very comfortable watch to wear.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

Is it possible that a metal bezel on a metal screw back will scratch the case? The GMW-B5000 has a rubber ring between the bezel and case, these ones don't.

I like the gunmetal titanium set but am afraid it will scratch up the metal case.








(picture from eBay)


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

Rainbow metal bezel.

The watch is a GW m5610bc, so it's plastic. The bezel came with adhesive inserts to put between the case and the bezel. Not the best solution in my opinion. Yes, the GMW has plastic instert between bezel and case, and it's very different. I think the metal bezel on a plastic G will subtract somewhat from its ability to withstand shocks, but it's visually very cool.


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

Rainbow metal bezel.

The watch is a GW m5610bc, so it's plastic. The bezel came with adhesive inserts to put between the case and the bezel. Not the best solution in my opinion. Yes, the GMW has plastic instert between bezel and case, and it's very different. I think the metal bezel on a plastic G will subtract somewhat from its ability to withstand shocks, but it's visually very cool.

View attachment 14660855


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

computer_freak said:


> Is it possible that a metal bezel on a metal screw back will scratch the case? The GMW-B5000 has a rubber ring between the bezel and case, these ones don't.
> 
> I like the gunmetal titanium set but am afraid it will scratch up the metal case.
> 
> ...


That gunmetal looks great. I do not like the blingy gloss on the metal bezels.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Here is my aged metal mod.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

That colourway works great @Rammus


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Dxnnis said:


> That colourway works great @Rammus


Thanks @Dxnnis


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Rammus said:


> Here is my aged metal mod.


I think that works really well also. Very "terminatorish"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Just a customer service comment regarding MFG. I purchased the black 5610 set from MFG several months ago and stonewashed it myself. I really like the look and the quality of the product.

I had an issue a few weeks ago with the pin that attaches the clasp to the bracelet, it broke and fell out. I tried to source an aftermarket pin but had zero luck, everything I tried was either too thick or too long or just didn't work. These pins are an odd size and I couldn't find anything that solved the problem.

Reluctantly, I messaged MFG customer service with pics and a description of the problem and he sent me a link to purchase a replacement. It was $3-$4 and while I feel he should have sent them at no charge, it wasn't a big deal so I ordered them. What showed up where the quick-release pins for the case/bracelet attachment.

After another message and more pics, he realized what I needed and sent me another link, this time the pins were $2, again he should have sent them for free but WTH, I ordered them. A week or so goes by and I send him a message to see if these have been sent.

To my surprise he is sending the correct pins for the clasp and included a brand new, complete bracelet for my trouble. Pretty excellent customer service, IMO. His/their English is broken and their response can be slow with the time difference but I feel they went the extra mile here and wanted to let you guys know about my experience. I actually ordered a black case this am to match the new bracelet, so I need to source another donor module.

TLDR, Excellent customer service from MFG.

Looking forward to wearing this again, I really like it.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

A question for you. Will any of the Bluetooth models fit in the MFG 5610 bezel? 

I know that the GLS, GLX and GW-S cases fit this bezel but I’m hoping a newer BT case will work too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> A question for you. Will any of the Bluetooth models fit in the MFG 5610 bezel?
> 
> I know that the GLS, GLX and GW-S cases fit this bezel but I'm hoping a newer BT case will work too.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you mean the GW-B5600, it appears the answer is no. It looks like these are in the DW-5600E/GW-5000 bezel category.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Has anyone seen this titanium bezel/strap for the 5000 series? From the oddly named Little Potato Watch Repair Store on Ali X.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

That camo mod looks interesting.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

mleok said:


> That camo mod looks interesting.


I will let you know


----------



## noobiee (Aug 2, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> I will let you know


looking forward to your mod


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is the Titanium case. Yes, I know, crummy picture; I will take a better one later. While I gave the Aged Bronze case a thumbs down, this one is pretty good. Later, as in well after Christmas, I will get a coloured Ti case.


----------



## Nicky666 (Nov 29, 2019)

For you guys that has had these for some time now, how does the finish hold up after months of use? I like the aged gold the best. I’m seeing if it’s worth it to buy one of the plated/aged bands or just buy a silver one. Thanks!


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

I got the aged stainless version for the 5610. No instructions included from MFG, so I wasn't real sure where the spacer stickers were supposed to go, but I put them in the bezel and not on the watch. Only used one set of the sides. Might need to add the second? It was wiggley for a bit, but I tightened the screws and don't notice it now. Was afraid to over tighten those and risk stripping out the module plastic.

I was afraid that the "aging" would be a bit more than I wanted, and it kind of is. I suspect they brushed on a bit of black paint into the roughed up stainless to achieve the affect, so I'm likely to take one of the extra links and see if I can reduce the effect. I don't hate it, it's just slightly too much. So I'm still happy, just like to play with it.

I went with the aged version because I don't like the high polish of the regular stainless or black.









Of note, the clasp wasn't always linking without holding pressure behind it to click it in, but after wearing it a few days and playing with it, it seems to be freeing up. Probably some of the finishing wearing off so that it fits better.

I'm happy enough with this that I am considering buying either an aged black or a cool black for my new GWB5600AR1. Would probably look good with that read LCD. I ordered one of the $16 Combi knock offs and am trying that first.


----------



## Nicky666 (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated. If I was to get a colored band, do they scrape easy and show the SS underneath?


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Didn't read through the whole thread, but buying destroyed jeans isn't my thing...same goes for watches. I prefer to wear them in myself 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

gnus411 said:


> Didn't read through the whole thread, but buying destroyed jeans isn't my thing...same goes for watches. I prefer to wear them in myself


Nobody said you had to.

I just didn't want the shiny polished bezel, but I don't make an issue of them being out there as an option that others are buying and enjoying.

IMO, it's good that we have choices. My perfect choice would have been a brushed finish all over, or a brushed and blasted combo. But this was close enough. And I do think I might be able to pull off some of the black if it's rubbed paint like I suspect. Just haven't had a chance to play yet.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Nobody I said to had to...what exactly? IMHO my only point was I didn't prefer artificially aged pieces. That doesn't take away from how they look, just my 2 cents; which I'm guessing what these forums are for.



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tr0ubles0me (Dec 29, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> If you mean the GW-B5600, it appears the answer is no. It looks like these are in the DW-5600E/GW-5000 bezel category.
> 
> View attachment 14669939


Can anyone confirm that a 5600 set is needed for the GW-B5600HR-1ER, the bluetooth Heritage Red Series?

Thanks in advance.









Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

I noticed that I need a VPN to look for metal bezel parts on eBay. I'm currently in The Netherlands but needs a VPN to Portugal to view the parts.

My guess is that Casio doesn't like these parts.

Without VPN:








After enabling VPN and refreshing the page (same URL):


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

tr0ubles0me said:


> Can anyone confirm that a 5600 set is needed for the GW-B5600HR-1ER, the bluetooth Heritage Red Series?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


I wonder about it myself but I trust the attached table and will go ahead and order the DW5600 bezel. I'll come back to report but it will surely take a month. I'm ordering from MFG but not the metal bezel...

US $18.32 53%OFF | Aluminum alloy Graffiti Watch Bezel For DW5600 5610 Series DW/GW5000 Bezel Bracelet with Metal and Screw
https://a.aliexpress.com/ptGc4w24


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

computer_freak said:


> I noticed that I need a VPN to look for metal bezel parts on eBay. I'm currently in The Netherlands but needs a VPN to Portugal to view the parts.
> 
> My guess is that Casio doesn't like these parts.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you can access ALi ex from the NL but MFG and Vecileon are both reputable and have excellent quality options, IMO and much cheaper than the eBay sellers seem to be.

I just received the camo Titanium combo from Vecileon and it's very nice.


----------



## ICUdude (Feb 7, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing these camo mods. I think Casio needs to make more camo G shocks.


----------



## Nicky666 (Nov 29, 2019)

Just got my aged “gold”. Looked good in the package. Installed with no issues, took about 5 min to put on. It’s late, I’ll wear the watch to work in the AM. I will update you guys in a few days with my thoughts.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

A potato pic in horrible lighting but the combo is high quality and very nice. I'm waiting on a GW B5600HR to swap the module.

Didn't really know what to expect but I like it, think the mod will look cool.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

double


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

"Cool Black" set from SQP. Looks a bit like DLC. Very nice. More pics in my project thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/i-bought-box-random-squares-5074695-3.html#post50606217


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi guys. I have this buddy since October 2019.
What do you think?


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> I just received the camo Titanium combo from Vecileon and it's very nice.


Is this camo pattern painted or marked by laser?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Bandido said:


> Is this camo pattern painted or marked by laser?


Laser


----------



## Bmullenix (Oct 6, 2019)

Just got in the polished gold set yesterday (the "Blingmaster" as Random Rob and Bruce Williams from Youtube call it) and popped it on a GW5600. Such a fun watch for not too much investment; definitely brings a smile to my face. I am toying with the idea of getting the camo color for another, less-blingy option.

I don't recall having seen many pictures of the gold color within this thread so a couple quick shots are below (happy to answer questions if anybody has one about this specific colorway). The bezel is highly polished but the bracelet is a maybe one step above a matte finish so there is certainly a difference between the two. If you're looking down on the watch you don't really notice the color difference but you certainly do from the side. I am curious to know how the color wears over time; I'll try to check back in a few months from now with an update as to whether I'm starting the see the base metal underneath or if it's holding up well.

A couple other comments: 
- I've got a 6.75" wrist and the first links which don't fully articulate worried me as to whether they would stick out from my wrist too much and make the bracelet fit oddly. I'm happy to say that the watch band fits fine but I think I'm right on the smallest wrist size before there would start being a weird fit.
- I have a negative display screen on this watch and I think the clarity is better on it than on another negative display Square I have which has a black resin bezel.
- The bracelet can be a hair puller and the clasp will sometimes not want to close without some encouragement but neither aspect is too bad as to cause me to regret the purchase


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

Waiting for wild and natural photoset of the rose-gold to compare with the yellow one))).
Anybody?))))


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> Not sure if you can access ALi ex from the NL but MFG and Vecileon are both reputable and have excellent quality options, IMO and much cheaper than the eBay sellers seem to be.
> 
> I just received the camo Titanium combo from Vecileon and it's very nice.


How much was it when you bought it from Vecileon?

I'm looking for ways to spend some eBay Bucks and I think I see it cheaper on eBay from sikai2017 (118 EUR). Just curious it's been cheaper on Alixpress before.

EDIT: I had some time and look at his listing closer. The listing price is close to what's on Alixpress, he just has a 20% discount going on.


----------



## Alexanderchu (Feb 15, 2019)

Alexanderchu said:


> My MFG finally arrived!
> 
> I think it sits a little higher than expectation so I'll try re-fit it properly tonight, but all in all I do love how it gives the watch a darker, tougher look.
> 
> ...


Hey everyone, I've decided I want to sell this if anybody's keen and doesn't want to bother dealing with MFG. You'll find it listed over on the sales page. Thanks


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

seeing as this thread is still alive. Here is a picture of my camo Ti:








When I last looked at the MFG website, it appears that the camo Ti is no longer offered. I have no speculation as to why. But for now, the camo is only in steel.

The print looks a bit lighter than in the official version. Aside from that, I have nothing negative to say. As with the other Ti kit from MFG, it came with a clear jelly that I do not see myself ever using. While I am not wearing this one right now, it has been getting use as a "wear to work" watch and seems to be holding up well (currently wearing MRG-7100bj-1A).


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

I also picked up a Ti camo mod that I mentioned above from eBay seller sikai2017. It seemed like it was cheaper than the Aliexpress stores, and I had eBay Bucks to use so I gave it a try. I wanted to do a more thorough write up but I haven't had any time to sit down and take pictures, so a wrist-shot will have to do.

Overall, I'm pretty happy with the quality. It's definitely does not have the same level of finishing and quality control of a GMW-B5000TB/TCM but it's also a fraction of the cost. Some of the flaws it has:

- The camo dot pattern leaks into the dimples on the bezel. It's not that noticeable, but it's sloppy nonetheless.
- The bracelet clasp is a little finnicky. I have to press harder to close it than other clasps I have.
- Some of the recessed polished areas on the sides of the bezel look a bit rough.

However, if you're not scrutinizing and nitpicking, it looks great. It was also extremely convenient to put together. Like the other bracelets mentioned in this thread, the end links are attached with quick-release spring bars while the links are attached to one another with small spring bars.









Now as for the seller, I currently cannot recommend buying from him. My bezel came with what looked like scuff marks on a polished section. He was quick to respond to ask for additional pictures and proof of the damage, then went silent after I sent him what he requested. It's been several days now.


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Apologies for bumping an old thread but - has anyone purchased the "poison" green Ti case set? It looks green / blue for the ali pics but curious if anyone has real world pics


----------



## Ryanjeepguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Here is my camo mod with my 5610 module. I just couldn't justify spending over a grand on a digital watch so I made my own.


----------



## dh0licious (Feb 13, 2006)

dgaddis said:


> FWIW anyone looking for these (or similar) on AliExpress, searching 'g shock strap' is the best way. Then scroll, scroll, scroll, etc. Their search function really sucks.
> 
> Here's one listing :: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/316...etal-strap-case-GW-5000-5035/33008215808.html In some photos you can see where they blurred out the text engraved on the bezel face.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have updated listings for aged metal band/bezel combo's for the 5610?

The above 2 unfortunately don't exist anymore and I can't seem to find ANY decent aged metal band/bezel combo's on Ali or the 'Bay.


----------



## Swamp Fox (9 mo ago)

FlyGuyMyEye said:


> Hi guys, bought an aged metal bezel and bracelet from eBay for my GWM5610. I think it looks pretty cool.
> 
> Nice alternative to my shiny silver metal square at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> Pics below...


Remember to wipe when you take it off. Utter Crap!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow (Mar 26, 2020)

Swamp Fox said:


> Remember to wipe when you take it off. Utter Crap!


Remember to check how old the thread is


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Remember to check how old the thread is


maybe he forgot to wipe...


----------



## Jony5 (10 mo ago)

Nice thread dredge! I am in the market for one of these, how does the aged black hold up after a couple of years? Is it IP or just paint?


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)

Swamp Fox said:


> Remember to wipe when you take it off. Utter Crap!


Ha. I only wipe myself after a visit from Swamp Fox's mother...


----------

